# How can I best find Accountancy Job in Cyprus



## David the Accountant (May 31, 2011)

I am being made redundant in UK and I would like to find a job in Cyprus, before committing to a move with my family.

So far I have tried various job websites, but there seem to be very few jobs advertised for experienced qualified management accountants (ACMA).

Can anyone advise on whether jobs tend to get placed via recruitment agencies, and if so recommend any ?. I have tried contacting one agency in response to a job advert, but received no reply.

Would it help to come to Cyprus and try to set up a few face to face meetings with agencies ?

Unfortunately I only speak/write English, so this could be a limiting factor.

Any advice would be gratefully received, whether positive or negative.


----------

